# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Θερμαντικό σωμα (κονβεκτορ-αεροθερμό)

## giotria3

Καλησπέρα σας.
Ας ξεκινήσω απο την αρχή (ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασω).
Ειναι αεροθερμό - κονβεκτορας 10ετιας.
Μαρκα duracraft 2000w.
Ενω εχω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω 3 χρόνια και μιας και έχει μαζέψει πολυ σκόνη (πάρα πολύ ομως) ξεκίνησα και τον έλυσα. Τον καθάρισα προσεκτικά και τον ανεμιστήρα και τις εσοχές και τα ολα του. Τον συναρμολογησα ξανά και το έβαλα σε λειτουργία. Ο πομπός αποτελείται απο 2 αντιστάσεις των 750w και των 1250w περίπου η κάθε μία. Εβαλα τις αντιστάσεις σε λειτουργία και τον ανεμιστήρα και ολα τέλεια. Μάλιστα χρησιμοποίησα την μικρή αντίσταση για 20 λεπτά να ζεσταθεί ενα δωμάτιο να δω τι κάνει, αν μυρίζει, κτλ...
Σήμερα που εβαλα την 2η αντίσταση σε λειτουργία ξαφνικά ( απο κατω που υοαρψουν οι γραμμές των αντιστάσεων και οι επαφές των καλωδίων) αρχισε να σπινθιριζει στην επαφή του καλωδίου της 2ης αντίστασης. Η αντίσταση έγινε κατακόκκινη και επεσε το θερμικό. Παραθετω φωτογραφία σχετικά με την επαφή που προαναφέρω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giotria3

Μετα απο λίγο ξαναδοκίμασα και πήρε ξανα μπροστά, αλλα και η 1η αντίσταση και η 2η αναψαν κόκκινες. Παρένθεση αυτό δεν γινόταν ποτε. Ξαναπέφτει το θερμικό (απο την παρακάτω διπλή φωτογραφία, το κατω εννοω) και ενω πιστεύω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά το αφήνω λίγο και ενω προσπαθώ να το βαλω σε λειτουργία δεν παίρνει. Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά. Ερωτήσεις:
1.γιατί αναψαν κόκκινες οι αντιστάσεις ξαφνικά?
2.λογικά εχουν καει τα θερμικά (φωτογραφιες)?
3.παιζει να έγινε ολο αυτό μετα τον καθαρισμό από επαφή που υπήρχε μεταξυ των αντιστάσεων? (ακουμπούσε μια αντίσταση με μια αλλη ακριβώς διπλα)
4.αξιζει να το φτιάξω? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 4.αξιζει να το φτιάξω?


 Όχι (εξαρτάτε)



> 3.παιζει να έγινε ολο αυτό μετα τον καθαρισμό από επαφή που υπήρχε μεταξυ των αντιστάσεων? (ακουμπούσε μια αντίσταση με μια αλλη ακριβώς διπλα)


 Βεβαίως παίζει , αλλά έτσι θα κοκκίνιζε μόνο το μέρος της αντίστασης που κάνει παράκαμψη και όχι ολόκληρη.



> 2.λογικά εχουν καει τα θερμικά (φωτογραφιες)?


 Πιστεύω όχι , η επάνω φωτογραφία του μηνύματος #2 είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας αν ενεργοποιηθεί μια φορά θέλει αντικατάσταση (λειτουργεί σαν κοινή ασφάλεια , δεν επανέρχεται και από τα λεγόμενα δεν φταίει ) . 
Ενώ στην κάτω φωτογραφία του #2 είναι ο κλασσικός σταθερός / σταθερής θερμοκρασίας θερμοστάτης , και από τα λεγόμενα μάλλον και αυτός λειτούργησε εφόσον λες ότι δεν μπορούσε να δουλέψει για ένα διάστημα και αργότερα δούλεψε .
Τον ανεμιστήρα κοιτάζω για ύποπτο (εάν ο ανεμιστήρας για κάποιο λόγο δεν περιστρέφεται με τις πλήρεις στροφές του τότε οι αντιστάσεις αυτές από τον κατασκευαστή έχουν φτιαχτεί να φτάνουν στα όρια να κοκκινίζουν , και για να μην κοκκινίζουν οι αντιστάσεις αυτό το κανονίζουν με την σωστά υπολογισμένη ροή αέρα του ανεμιστήρα )
Στους απλούς κονβέκτορες που δεν έχουν ανεμιστήρα οι αντιστάσεις δεν κοκκινίζουν και είναι υπολογισμένες από κατασκευαστή να μην κοκκινίζουν και να λειτουργούν ήπια .
Κάκιστα πήρες σόμπα με ανεμιστήρα που είναι περιττός .
Η συμβουλή μου είναι να παίρνεις σόμπες χαλαζία , πάνω κάτω έχουν 5-6 ευρώ έως 15 .
Να πάρεις σόμπα χαλαζία που έχει 4 λάμπες χαλαζία μήκους 40 εκατοστών και δεν υπερβαίνει τα 1200W. (300w έκαστη αντίσταση)
Το μόνο κακό στις λάμπες χαλαζία είναι ότι είναι επικίνδυνες για αυτούς που έχουν παιδιά ή ηλικιωμένους και πρέπει να τοποθετούνται σε σωστά σημεία .

----------


## giotria3

> Όχι (εξαρτάτε)
>  Βεβαίως παίζει , αλλά έτσι θα κοκκίνιζε μόνο το μέρος της αντίστασης που κάνει παράκαμψη και όχι ολόκληρη.
>  Πιστεύω όχι , η επάνω φωτογραφία του μηνύματος #2 είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας αν ενεργοποιηθεί μια φορά θέλει αντικατάσταση (λειτουργεί σαν κοινή ασφάλεια , δεν επανέρχεται και από τα λεγόμενα δεν φταίει ) . 
> Ενώ στην κάτω φωτογραφία του #2 είναι ο κλασσικός σταθερός / σταθερής θερμοκρασίας θερμοστάτης , και από τα λεγόμενα μάλλον και αυτός λειτούργησε εφόσον λες ότι δεν μπορούσε να δουλέψει για ένα διάστημα και αργότερα δούλεψε .
> Τον ανεμιστήρα κοιτάζω για ύποπτο (εάν ο ανεμιστήρας για κάποιο λόγο δεν περιστρέφεται με τις πλήρεις στροφές του τότε οι αντιστάσεις αυτές από τον κατασκευαστή έχουν φτιαχτεί να φτάνουν στα όρια να κοκκινίζουν , και για να μην κοκκινίζουν οι αντιστάσεις αυτό το κανονίζουν με την σωστά υπολογισμένη ροή αέρα του ανεμιστήρα )
> Στους απλούς κονβέκτορες που δεν έχουν ανεμιστήρα οι αντιστάσεις δεν κοκκινίζουν και είναι υπολογισμένες από κατασκευαστή να μην κοκκινίζουν και να λειτουργούν ήπια .
> Κάκιστα πήρες σόμπα με ανεμιστήρα που είναι περιττός .
> Η συμβουλή μου είναι να παίρνεις σόμπες χαλαζία , πάνω κάτω έχουν 5-6 ευρώ έως 15 .
> Να πάρεις σόμπα χαλαζία που έχει 4 λάμπες χαλαζία μήκους 40 εκατοστών και δεν υπερβαίνει τα 1200W. (300w έκαστη αντίσταση)
> Το μόνο κακό στις λάμπες χαλαζία είναι ότι είναι επικίνδυνες για αυτούς που έχουν παιδιά ή ηλικιωμένους και πρέπει να τοποθετούνται σε σωστά σημεία .


Τι να πω... Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το στειλω ανακύκλωση. Και θα παρω αλλο. Ερώτηση αγοράς. Ναι οκ ειπατε για σομπα χαλαζία. Θα ρωτήσω λοιπόν... για ενα δωμάτιο (παιδικο) 3χ4 με διπλό τζαμι συρόμενο (μικρο μεγεθος) και χωρις μεγάλες απώλειες και για ενα δεύτερο δωμάτιο (master υπνοδωμάτιο) 4*5 με μεγαλύτερη μπαλκονοπορτα συρόμενη και λιγο πιο εκτεθειμένο τι προτείνετε για οικονομική λύση. Στο 2ο υπάρχει και air-cool inverter 12αρι. 
Περα λοιπον απο σομπα χαλαζια, κατι αλλα διαφημιζομενα λαδιου (Morris) κοντά στα 100, κατι convectors (nobo) αξιας 150 ευρω και kerosun, τι αξιζει κατα την γνώμη σας? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για τα Nobo μου αρέσει στο άκουσμα της "ψυχρής" αντίστασης (λειτουργεί ήπια) 
Από Morris μακριά 
από Kerosun τι τα θες τώρα αυτά όταν υπάρχουν και παιδιά.
Στην επόμενη ζωή θα ήθελα να έχω ενδοδαπέδια κατωδαπέδια θέρμανση (αν μιλάμε για χρήση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πάντα). Μόνο εκεί αισθάνεσαι να ζεσταίνονται τα κοκαλάκια σου όλα τα άλλα τα αφήνω στους "ειδικούς" (ειδικούς που θα σου μιλήσουν για αντλίες θερμότητας και που κοστίζουν ΜΟΝΟ 5000 ευρωπουλα)

----------

giotria3 (27-11-19)

----------

